# does tapetech pump fit columbia?



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Colimbia taper will fit the Tapetech B75TT pump with gooseneck? Time to retire my old pump


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingercor said:


> Does anyone know if the Colimbia taper will fit the Tapetech B75TT pump with gooseneck? Time to retire my old pump


Try and let us know

Almost all these major brands in tools inter change, you can buy valves that universally fit the zooks so,,, dont see why not:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes it works. I have both. TapeTech pump and a Columbia Bazooka. Works Great. And the TapeTech pump is beautiful as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

right on thx just ordered it :thumbup:


----------

